# Is there an online tax calculator for Spain?



## dazzah

hello there,

I'll be moving to Spain in August and have a salary of around 35K euro per annum. Is there anywhere I can find out how much income tax etc I'm likely to be paying on this, so I can work out roughly what my take home salary per month is going to be?

Any advice would be really appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## atlast

Since you already have a job, could you ask your employer's human resources department for an estimate of your takehome pay? Also ask what other types of withholding there will be.


----------



## DUCC

dazzah said:


> I'll be moving to Spain in August and have a salary of around 35K euro per annum. Is there anywhere I can find out how much income tax etc I'm likely to be paying on this, so I can work out roughly what my take home salary per month is going to be?


Your salary will be taxed at a rate of approx. 18 %. Your social security contributions (Health, old age, unempl.) will amount to approx. 2 %. If You calculate deductions of approx. 20 % in total from Your gross salaray, You are at the safe end. In case You buy Your first private home, You can deduct up to approx. 9000 from resulting in annual tax benefits of approx. net 1800 Euros. Depending on the nature of Your contract there might other tax savings might apply.


----------



## Goldberg

There are tax calculators online, if you go to google and type in spanish taxes you should get some, then please put on the site for others.


----------



## ruimelo

dazzah said:


> hello there,
> 
> I'll be moving to Spain in August and have a salary of around 35K euro per annum. Is there anywhere I can find out how much income tax etc I'm likely to be paying on this, so I can work out roughly what my take home salary per month is going to be?
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

Probably is too late, but you can check the tax calculation in the following site: (it has also other countries)

(Replace the spaces with dots)
www calculateyournetsalary com/calculate-net-salary-in-thenetherlands html


----------

